# What's on your machine?



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Technically, I've got nothing on mine.

I just finished fleece hammocks for my chinchillas (I have 5), and I'm thinking on writing a pattern for a tunic dress. The one I want from Amazon is $59, which is too much for me to pay for one piece of clothing. I'm hoping to get more sewing done.

I do have a couple of UFOs that I think I'll pick up and finish while I'm thinking through the tunic. I should finish my mama pads for sure, and wash up my calico fabrics for next spring's peasant tops. There are more things to make, but that's enough for now! LOL

What's on your machine?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

A quilt being pieced, and a skirt that needs a zipper replaced.

Gotta keep making progress!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*On floor have quilt blocks laid out. 16 patch and have white border on each block and just need to cut the slashing to set them in to a quilt top.. *


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

A Christmas-themed table runner. It is sandwiched and just needs to be quilted. Next in line is a pair of flannel pj pants in Star Wars fabric for my 21yo dd's significant other, who is a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Kris, I wish I'd have thought of that. I bought my girls some Star Wars PJs a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Pot holders for a sat craft sale. Not thrilling but people buy them.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

But hey, if they bring home the bacon, Ponderosa, they are the right thing to make!

Anyone wanna post photos of your projects? I will too. once I get things started with my dress.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm working on a gift for my Swap Partner, Kris in MI.. I'm so very glad I joined in with this fun swap,, I need to finish up a shirt for my husband,, put the snaps on it,, I really need to make a new dress for myself,, life is good!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Just finished a sweat shirt jacket (made f/old sweatshirt) for my sis for xmas. Working on my 2nd row by row quilt...just have 2 more rows and corners. Have so many scraps left from these...need to think of scrappy quilt to use these up. I try not to have too many scraps.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

A pair of jeans that needs a patch.
A tank top that needs a three corner tear fixed.

Have some ratty old shirts that I might cut and hem for shop towels or hankies, or maybe a quilt. 

Then once I finally get the hang of the machine - a black skirt and a trophy ribbon quilt will be in the making.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Working on UFO's, Christmas quilts for the veterans in the local nursing home.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Got my dress pattern drawn, cut out, and edited to work with the fabric I'm using for it. I ran out of the original fabric, so I switched to a really soft knit fabric. I think I'll make another of these dresses out of the other knit. The pattern will be a keeper, I think. I'll post pics once I get one done.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just finished binding three quilts and have two more to go. I had planned on quilting 4 more, but the Bailey has a problem with his sensor so have to wait for another to arrive -- hopefully Monday or Tuesday. I "only" have 11 more tops finished that need quilting and binding. 
I also need to make 6 hand towels which I'll probably get to tomorrow as soon as I finish the two quilt bindings. 
Here are pics of the three I finished. Sorry about the large size, but I needed this size to put on my web page.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh Belfrybat, those are fantastic! Christmas gifts, I presume?

I finished two dresses, but neither will be worn to the wedding. I still have no idea what I'm wearing. I wore one of the dresses last night to the movies, it's cute, but MAN is it showing me that I really need to lose a few, lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Quilts for the Veterans at the local nursing home. 19 of them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I went thru a tote of "scraps" to weed out what I would donate and what I would cut for patches, etc.

I found a pair of jeans that needed repair before we got the machine so another pair of jeans added to the pile.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Quilts for the Veterans at the local nursing home. 19 of them.


:angel: WOW! :angel: that is terrific. 


I made a little bag today for inside my purse, and quilted a little quilt and sewed the binding on it. yesterday and friday i made a rag quilt from jeans. now i am cutting my turning twent b.o.m. blocks so i can get caught up. I think we get two more patterns and then we put it all together. (btw I am usually no where near this productive the men folk are off hunting, i am home with my two girls and two dogs. i brought my sewing machine to the living room, we ate off paper plates and watched movies all weekend)


P.S. Great question


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Homemade love from one Veteran to other veterans. Besides this way I empty another set of totes of scraps.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Making some quick table toppers for donating. Have 2 quilts back from the longarmer that I need to put binding on, and a whole tote of tops I need to drag out & quilt myself.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat, I recognize that 3rd pic! I wonder where mine got off too


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Finished today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Love it!


----------

